# Interesting Article



## w8lifter (Aug 5, 2002)

...on cholesterol, efa's, saturated fat and such. It's long, but if I could get through it w/o my ADD kicking in, then ya'll should be able to  

What are fats?


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 5, 2002)

Wanted to add this too


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 5, 2002)

and if you're too damn lazy to read the article....the summary 

*Summary*


Before leaving this complex but vital subject of fats, it is worthwhile examining the composition of vegetable oils and other animal fats in order to determine their usefulness and appropriateness in food preparation:

Saturated fatty acids constitute at least 50% of the cell membranes. They are what gives our cells necessary stiffness and integrity. 

They play a vital role in the health of our bones. For calcium to be effectively incorporated into the skeletal structure, at least 50% of the dietary fats should be saturated.38 

They lower Lp(a), a substance in the blood that indicates proneness to heart disease.39 They protect the liver from alcohol and other toxins, such as Tylenol.40 

They enhance the immune system.41 

They are needed for the proper utilization of essential fatty acids. Elongated omega-3 fatty acids are better retained in the tissues when the diet is rich in saturated fats. 42 

Saturated 18-carbon stearic acid and 16-carbon palmitic acid are the preferred foods for the heart, which is why the fat around the heart muscle is highly saturated.43 

The heart draws on this reserve of fat in times of stress. 
Short- and medium-chain saturated fatty acids have important antimicrobial properties. They protect us against harmful microorganisms in the digestive tract. 
The scientific evidence, honestly evaluated, does not support the assertion that "artery-clogging" saturated fats cause heart disease.44 

Actually, evaluation of the fat in artery clogs reveals that only about 26% is saturated. The rest is unsaturated, of which more than half is polyunsaturated.45 

*Duck and Goose Fat* are semisolid at room temperature, containing about 35% saturated fat, 52% monounsaturated fat (including small amounts of antimicrobial palmitoleic acid) and about 13% polyunsaturated fat. The proportion of omega-6 to omega-3 fatty acids depends on what the birds have eaten. Duck and goose fat are quite stable and are highly prized in Europe for frying potatoes. 


*Chicken Fat* is about 31% saturated, 49% monounsaturated (including moderate amounts of antimicrobial palmitoleic acid) and 20% polyunsaturated, most of which is omega-6 linoleic acid, although the amount of omega-3 can be raised by feeding chickens flax or fish meal, or allowing them to range free and eat insects. Although widely used for frying in kosher kitchens, it is inferior to duck and goose fat, which were traditionally preferred to chicken fat in Jewish cooking. 

*Lard or pork fat* is about 40% saturated, 48% monounsaturated (including small amounts of antimicrobial palmitoleic acid) and 12% polyunsaturated. Like the fat of birds, the amount of omega-6 and omega-3 fatty acids will vary in lard according to what has been fed to the pigs. In the tropics, lard may also be a source of lauric acid if the pigs have eaten coconuts. Like duck and goose fat, lard is stable and a preferred fat for frying. It was widely used in America at the turn of the century. It is a good source of vitamin D, especially in third-world countries where other animal foods are likely to be expensive. Some researchers believe that pork products should be avoided because they may contribute to cancer. Others suggest that only pork meat presents a problem and that pig fat in the form of lard is safe and healthy. 

*Beef and Mutton Tallows* are 50-55% saturated, about 40% monounsaturated and contain small amounts of the polyunsaturates, usually less than 3%. Suet, which is the fat from the cavity of the animal, is 70-80% saturated. Suet and tallow are very stable fats and can be used for frying. Traditional cultures valued these fats for their health benefits. They are a good source of antimicrobial palmitoleic acid. 

*Olive Oil* contains 75% oleic acid, the stable monounsaturated fat, along with 13% saturated fat, 10% omega-6 linoleic acid and 2% omega-3 linolenic acid. The high percentage of oleic acid makes olive oil ideal for salads and for cooking at moderate temperatures. Extra virgin olive oil is also rich in antioxidants. It should be cloudy, indicating that it has not been filtered, and have a golden yellow color, indicating that it is made from fully ripened olives. Olive oil has withstood the test of time; it is the safest vegetable oil you can use, but don???t overdo. The longer chain fatty acids found in olive oil are more likely to contribute to the buildup of body fat than the short- and medium-chain fatty acids found in butter, coconut oil or palm kernel oil. 

*Peanut Oil* contains 48% oleic acid, 18% saturated fat and 34% omega-6 linoleic acid. Like olive oil, peanut oil is relatively stable and, therefore, appropriate for stir-frys on occasion. But the high percentage of omega-6 presents a potential danger, so use of peanut oil should be strictly limited. 

*Sesame Oil* contains 42% oleic acid, 15% saturated fat, and 43% omega-6 linoleic acid. Sesame oil is similar in composition to peanut oil. It can be used for frying because it contains unique antioxidants that are not destroyed by heat. However, the high percentage of omega-6 militates against exclusive use. 

*Safflower, Corn, Sunflower, Soybean and Cottonseed Oils* all contain over 50% omega-6 and, except for soybean oil, only minimal amounts of omega-3. Safflower oil contains almost 80% omega-6. Researchers are just beginning to discover the dangers of excess omega-6 oils in the diet, whether rancid or not. Use of these oils should be strictly limited. They should never be consumed after they have been heated, as in cooking, frying or baking. 

High oleic safflower and sunflower oils, produced from hybrid plants, have a composition similar to olive oil, namely, high amounts of oleic acid and only small amounts of polyunsaturated fatty acids and, thus, are more stable than traditional varieties. However, it is difficult to find truly cold-pressed versions of these oils. 

*Canola Oil* contains 5% saturated fat, 57% oleic acid, 23% omega-6 and 10%-15% omega-3. The newest oil on the market, canola oil was developed from the rape seed, a member of the mustard family. Rape seed is unsuited to human consumption because it contains a very-long-chain fatty acid called erucic acid, which under some circumstances is associated with fibrotic heart lesions. Canola oil was bred to contain little if any erucic acid and has drawn the attention of nutritionists because of its high oleic acid content. But there are some indications that canola oil presents dangers of its own. It has a high sulphur content and goes rancid easily. Baked goods made with canola oil develop mold very quickly. 

During the deodorizing process, the omega-3 fatty acids of processed canola oil are transformed into trans fatty acids, similar to those in margarine and possibly more dangerous.69 A recent study indicates that "heart healthy" canola oil actually creates a deficiency of vitamin E, a vitamin required for a healthy cardiovascular system.70 Other studies indicate that even low-erucic-acid canola oil causes heart lesions, particularly when the diet is low in saturated fat.71 

*Flax Seed Oil* contains 9% saturated fatty acids, 18% oleic acid, 16% omega-6 and 57% omega-3. With its extremely high omega-3 content, flax seed oil provides a remedy for the omega-6/omega-3 imbalance so prevalent in America today. Not surprisingly, Scandinavian folk lore values flax seed oil as a health food. New extraction and bottling methods have minimized rancidity problems. It should always be kept refrigerated, never heated, and consumed in small amounts in salad dressings and spreads. 

*Tropical Oils* are more saturated than other vegetable oils. Palm oil is about 50% saturated, with 41% oleic acid and about 9% linoleic acid. Coconut oil is 92% saturated with over two-thirds of the saturated fat in the form of medium-chain fatty acids (often called medium-chain triglycerides). Of particular interest is lauric acid, found in large quantities in both coconut oil and in mother???s milk. This fatty acid has strong antifungal and antimicrobial properties. Coconut oil protects tropical populations from bacteria and fungus so prevalent in their food supply; as third-world nations in tropical areas have switched to polyunsaturated vegetable oils, the incidence of intestinal disorders and immune deficiency diseases has increased dramatically. Because coconut oil contains lauric acid, it is often used in baby formulas. Palm kernel oil, used primarily in candy coatings, also contains high levels of lauric acid. These oils are extremely stable and can be kept at room temperature for many months without becoming rancid. Highly saturated tropical oils do not contribute to heart disease but have nourished healthy populations for millennia.72 

It is a shame we do not use these oils for cooking and baking???the bad rap they have received is the result of intense lobbying by the domestic vegetable oil industry.73 Red palm oil has a strong taste that most will find disagreeable???although it is used extensively throughout Africa???but clarified palm oil, which is tasteless and white in color, was formerly used as shortening and in the production of commercial French fries, while coconut oil was used in cookies, crackers and pastries. The saturated fat scare has forced manufacturers to abandon these safe and healthy oils in favor of hydrogenated soybean, corn, canola and cottonseed oils.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Aug 5, 2002)

Gr8 Chart, I use to have one of those! Thanks! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 5, 2002)

The Bottom Line

1. Avoid all hydrogenated fats.

2. Avoid high levels of processed omega-6 vegetable oils, especially soy, corn, cottonseed and safflower oils.

3. Use high quality butter.

4. Use small amounts of flax oil in salad dressings.

5. Use coconut oil or whole coconut milk in cooking.

6. Supplement with cod liver oil and evening primrose, borage or black current oils.

7. Eat organ meats and fish eggs occasionally.

8. Eat good quality eggs frequently.

9. Eat raw meat or fish occasionally (Note: Fish should be marinated in an acidic medium, and meat should be frozen for at least 14 days before preparation, to avoid parasite contamination).

10. Avoid high phytate foods that block zinc. These include grains, legumes and nuts that have not been properly prepared to reduce phytate content.13 Modern soy foods have potent zinc-blocking effects.

11. Avoid refined sweeteners like sugar and high fructose corn syrup.

12. Eat and drink in moderation???but don???t deprive yourself of delicious traditional foods.

Okay...I'm done...ya'll can read the rest


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 5, 2002)

Soooooooooooooooooooo...

Is real mayonnaise a healthy source of fat???  And if so, which type is best to get, the kind with canola oil, soybean oil, or safflower oil???


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone??? (bump)


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 6, 2002)

Mayo w/ safflower is better!


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 6, 2002)

Thanks w8!!!  

Is there anything wrong with having that on fairly regular basis as a healthy fat?


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 6, 2002)

It's okay...make sure you're getting fats from a variety of sources though, flax & olive oils are still better than mayo


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 6, 2002)

Oh yeah, I know, I have a variety of fats, I was just making sure though because I tend to have mayo with tuna twice a day or so.  Quick, easy, and good.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 9, 2002)

Rummaging around, TTT


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 9, 2002)

Thanks  Good read


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 10, 2002)

Great thread w8lifter


----------



## Max. Q (Sep 10, 2002)

w8; Thanks for breaking it down and listing the summary. Great information once again, I've saved the chart and your summary for reference.

The part about butter...I thought all butter was "bad" or am I thinking of margarine??


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> w8; Thanks for breaking it down and listing the summary. Great information once again, I've saved the chart and your summary for reference.
> 
> The part about butter...I thought all butter was "bad" or am I thinking of margarine??



ARE NEW NO TRANS FAT MARGARINES HEALTHIER THAN BUTTER? 

....make sure you read the comments below the study.

Why Butter Is Better  

Health Risks from Processed Foods and The Dangers of Trans Fats


----------



## cytrix (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Mayo w/ safflower is better!



Why - I thought we should watch the omega 6 FA, since you get enough of those by eating nuts and also since they are in most oils insufficient quantity. I believe the ratio of omega 3:6 should be 1:1. Therefore, wouldn't canola oil be better, as it's low in omega6, and rich in monos?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 10, 2002)

> Canola Oil contains 5% saturated fat, 57% oleic acid, 23% omega-6 and 10%-15% omega-3. The newest oil on the market, canola oil was developed from the rape seed, a member of the mustard family. Rape seed is unsuited to human consumption because it contains a very-long-chain fatty acid called erucic acid, which under some circumstances is associated with fibrotic heart lesions. Canola oil was bred to contain little if any erucic acid and has drawn the attention of nutritionists because of its high oleic acid content. But there are some indications that canola oil presents dangers of its own. It has a high sulphur content and goes rancid easily. Baked goods made with canola oil develop mold very quickly.
> 
> During the deodorizing process, the omega-3 fatty acids of processed canola oil are transformed into trans fatty acids, similar to those in margarine and possibly more dangerous.69 A recent study indicates that "heart healthy" canola oil actually creates a deficiency of vitamin E, a vitamin required for a healthy cardiovascular system.70 Other studies indicate that even low-erucic-acid canola oil causes heart lesions, particularly when the diet is low in saturated fat.71


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 10, 2002)

Thanks Mudge


----------



## cytrix (Sep 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Thanks Mudge



Ditto! I didn't know this.


----------



## sara (Jan 30, 2005)

http://www.hormel.com/templates/knowledge/knowledge.asp?catitemid=42&id=568


----------



## JoeR. (Jan 30, 2005)

In that chart on the second page, where does fish oil fit in?  Seems like im getting a lot of omega-3s, and not enough 6.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 30, 2005)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> In that chart on the second page, where does fish oil fit in?  Seems like im getting a lot of omega-3s, and not enough 6.


Fish oils are pure poly-unsaturated omega-3 fats.

I doubt you are getting an overdose of omega-3 fats. You get a lot of omega-6 in everyday foods such as grains, meats, seeds, grains etc.. What is your diet like?


----------

